
Ask HN: Consciousness is _ and AI is _? and which one makes you happy? - raoof
hi everybody. I want to know your view about consciousness. so which answer do you think is most likely to be true and which one makes you happy. you can give your answer as a 1 to 10 digit number.<p>I think 0123456789 is true and 9876543210 makes me happy.<p>0. I don&#x27;t know<p>1. doesn&#x27;t exist, not possible<p>2. doesn&#x27;t exist,     possible<p>3. non-physical , not conscious<p>4.     physical , not conscious<p>5. non-physical ,     conscious<p>6.     physical ,     conscious<p>7. non-physical , not possible<p>8.     physical , not possible<p>9. I don&#x27;t care
======
stOneskull
it's really 0 but i have suspicions that it is 3.

i think consciousness is like radio. you need the physical antenna to tune
into it, eg. the brain. so 3, but there is still the need for the physical
part to consciousness.

i don't think machines can tune into that and be conscious, they'll just
emulate better and better.

------
ekr
I don't understand the question about happiness, but I'm quite sure that
consciousness is emergent phenomena (illusion mainly) of the various physical
brain subsystems. AI, or rather these physical brain components are almost
certainly emulatable in a computing device (to be read as, I estimate a high
probability). How efficiently is the only remaining question.

Also, the way this is implemented in the brain is probably far from the most
efficient way.

~~~
raoof
so you prefer to call it a physical phenomena instead of saying it doesn't
exist, right? if the universe can be described by motion of particle in a 3D
space (let's forget about QM and GR) I prefer to say consciousness doesn't
exist and to know that the universe doesn't care about us doesn't make me
happy

------
peteradio
human consciousness is not deterministic yet physical ai won't match the
breadth of human ability unless it gives up on determinism. 0 makes me happy.

